# Wader Boot Slippage - Solution?



## deadduck (Jul 21, 2009)

I know I am not the only one who has the great experience of walking through nasty mud and having there foot slip up in their waders.

Has anyone tried any products that help? Such as insoles, etc. ?

Cabelas has this nifty little product that I want to try, but wanted to see if anyone has used this and if it helps out in the nasty Great Salt Lake mud.

http://www.cabelas.com/product/Cabelas-Boot-Straps/722084.uts?WTz_l=Header;Search-All+Products


----------



## stuckduck (Jan 31, 2008)

for 13 bucks looks like you cant go wrong...


----------



## rjefre (Sep 8, 2007)

Looks like a simple solution. I would like to hear back from you about how it works.
R


----------



## h20fowl (Dec 31, 2009)

they work great just dont pull to hard the buckle will break and if you get stuck in some really sticky mud they help a bit but you wont get the blister form rubbing.


----------



## BIG NEWB (Sep 11, 2007)

I make my own , you can buy 3foot strap at Walmart in the camping dept for about $1.50 each I have used them for about 3 yrs they work great


----------



## 357bob (Sep 30, 2007)

I bought a pair from Macks a few years back, one of the best things I have ever lost .... Need to order another set soon.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

I've seen guys make the same thing out of an inner-tube...


----------



## LETTER-RIP (Sep 14, 2007)

I am glad you posted this. I just bought my daughter some waders and the smallest size is a little big. These will work perfect till she grows into them.


----------



## bkelz (Dec 3, 2010)

deadduck,

if your waders are cabela brand! just take them back. no matter the wear, tear, exc. not many people realize it, but cabela will take their own products back regardless. say they don't fit, and get a smaller size for ya.

cabela, although expensive, has EXCELLENT customer service. ive done this for boots, sunglasses, jackets, you name it. and some items ive had for 2 or so years!


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

I bought my waders a size too big, and a pair of snowmobile boot inserts. They are a little warm on the blue bird days, but fit better than the right size hip waders that I have.


----------

